# New Frilly pad



## Stevo2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm picking back up my 2 x Frillies next week, after being away for 8months!!

This is the new enclosure that I've knocked up for them - The enclosure part is 1.8long, 1.2high and .75 deep.

It's been quite a project! I haven't done any woodwork since I was in school 25+ years ago...... lol.


----------



## Tristan (Nov 18, 2011)

looks good mate, 

how have you done the glass, in process of doing mine, looking at different glass options. sliding with rails, frame less, framed etc etc


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks great bro! Dont forget their vertical logs. They are great climbers!

They used to be pretty standard in front and back yards here before the toads. Good to see they're coming back. Beautiful beasts!
Dogs sometimes kill them but I've never seen a cat go a mature frilly. They can be seriously intimidating!


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 18, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Looks great bro! Dont forget their vertical logs. They are great climbers!



Their favourite logs will be going in over the weekend - I've had the boy for a couple of years now  

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk



Tristan said:


> looks good mate,
> 
> how have you done the glass, in process of doing mine, looking at different glass options. sliding with rails, frame less, framed etc etc



I inset the 2 outer panes and the centre is done with tv cabinet hinges (frameless). All glass is 5mm which is probably a bit of overkill for these guys.. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 18, 2011)

Do yours sleep in the Dry Season (winter for Mexicans)? They semi sleep at the tops of big trees here for the Dry then fire up big time for the Wet!


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yep, they slow down big time during the Dry. Chopper, my big male, is a NT Frilly - we lived there for a couple of years before moving East across the border


----------



## leamos (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks great, can't wait to see it all styled and sporting a few new inhabitants, keep the pics coming


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks good, it will be an impressive feature in your house. Although you think the 5mm glass is overkill for a couple of lizards, it's certainly not from a human safety perspective. If someone leans/falls on it there is less chance of damage to glass or human. If you have resident or visiting kids it's worth considering laminated glass for anything less than 400mm off the floor. 

Nice to see pythons aren't the only ones that get spoilt


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 27, 2011)

Stevo, by any chance did you leave Chopper and a smaller female with a lady called Debbie while you were overseas???


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 28, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Stevo, by any chance did you leave Chopper and a smaller female with a lady called Debbie while you were overseas???



Yep, Chopper and Maggie were extreemly well cared for while I was away  I take it you've had the pleasure of meeting them...?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 28, 2011)

Sure did. Fell a little bit in love with Chopper. Was nearly as upset as Debbie was to see them go home with you lol

Really hoping that one of her lady frilly's has little Chopper babies one day soon!


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 28, 2011)

We're still not sure if he was successful... Hopefully he gave Lady a good servicing.. hehe.. Chopper is such a great, laid back, big Frilly


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 28, 2011)

And he's just so pretty...


----------



## Erebos (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks good mate pics when there home and settled. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## lizardjasper (Dec 1, 2011)

You were away for 13 months Steve!!! I miss him already......View attachment 228518


Can you send him down to visit every holiday?


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 5, 2011)

lizardjasper said:


> You were away for 13 months Steve!!! I miss him already......View attachment 228518
> 
> 
> Can you send him down to visit every holiday?



True - they were away for 13months, I was overseas for 8months 

Hopefully they wont need to head down for any visits in the near future! I'll just have to post pics to keep the Rocky crowd happy 

Here's the enclosure decked out, still planning the lighting and using temporary lights at the moment.


----------

